# Duyuru > Ya TURAN, Ya ÖLÜM >  Bir Ülkücünün Bilmesi Gerekenler

## ceydaaa

dad.jpgMilliyetçiler milli hareketlere hiçbir inancı olmayan heveslileri ve maceraperestleri almamalılardır. 

Bir milliyetçi olayların dramatize etmekten şiddetle kaçınmalıdır. Komplocu gizli hareketlerin içindeymiş gibi görünmemelidir. 

Milliyetçilik demek devrimcilik demek değildir. Dokuz ışık'ta da belirtildiği gibi milliyetçilik gelişmeciliği emreder. Ülkücüler bütün çalışmalarında bu noktayı açıklığa kavuşturmaya gayret etmelilerdir. 

Bir milliyetçi sebep, sonuç ve araçları doğru olarak değerlendirmeli, bu değerlendirme yaptıktan sonra hareket tarzını tespit etmelidir. 

Herhangi bir harekete girişmeden önce, bu hareketin milliyetçiliğe getireceğini veya Türk milliyetçiliğinden ne ***üreceğini hassasiyetle düşünülmelidir. 

Fabrika, atelye ve benzeri yerlerde çalışan ülkücüler, milliyetçi yayınları sürekli olarak iş yerlerine ***ürmeli ve bu yayınları mesai arkadaşlarını okumasının temin etmelidir. 

Bu hareketin gücü doktrinin, propagandanın ve teşkilatlanmanın gücü ile doğru orantılıdır. Yani kalabalık olmak demek kuvvetli olmak demek değildir. Bu bakımdan ülkücüler teşkilatlanmaya ve propagandaya gereken önemi vermeli, kamu oyunu kazanmak için bitmeden bir enerji ile çalışmalılardır. Yani milliyetçiliği meslek haline getirmek ülkücünün temel görevidir. 

Bir fikri ilan etmek başarı için yeterli değildir. İlan edilen fikri kitleye kabul ettirmek için milliyetçi örğütlerin sistemli olarak çalışması gerekir. Ülkücüler haftanın belirli günlerinde mutlaka toplanmalı ve toplantıya gündemi incelemiş olarak gelmelilerdirler. Ülkücü teşkilatlarda muntazam seminerler verilmeli, her ülkücü bu seminerlere sempatizan yapmak istediği kimseleri de beraber getirmeli, onu aydınlatmaya çalışmalıdır. Seminer çalışmalarını yürütebilmek için mutlaka öğretmenlik görevini yapacak birini ihtiyaç yoktur. Ülkücüler okudukları milliyetçi bir kitabı arkadaşlarına anlatarak seminer çalışmalarına devam edebilirler. Bu kitabın her bölümü bir ülkücü tarafından öğrenilip, seminere gelenlere öğretilebilir. 

Milliyetçi olmak, Türk Milleti'ne karşı görevli olmak demektir. Görev verilmemiş olsa bir her milliyetçi kendini Türkiye'yi ve Türk Milletini bu gerilikten, bu yokluktan ve tarihi şerefimizle asla mütenasip olmayan bu zilletten kurtarmak için vazifeli saymalıdır. Çünkü görevsiz milliyetçi olamaz. 

Asil ideallerin yılmaz savaşçıları olan tüm milletçi gençlik, merkezi otoritesinin disiplinine bağlı olarak, Türk Milletine karşı ne bahasına ve ne şartlar altında olursa olsun görevini yaptığı takdirde sancağımız burçlara dikilecektir.

----------

